# Marula concentrate



## Fredman (17/11/21)

HI all. I want to make some marula liquid, but not sure which make is the best. Been a few years since I ate a marula to...been out of the Motherland for 20 yrs.
Which make should I go for to get a true representation of the marula?
Also what percentage plz.
Thanks.
Freddie.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (17/11/21)

@Fredman. Hi and welcome sir.


----------



## Fredman (17/11/21)

Resistance said:


> @Fredman. Hi and welcome sir.


Thanks bud...good to see you

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/11/21)

Clyrolinx does an Amarula flavour.

https://clyrolinx.co.za/product-category/flavours/

If you email the owner, Greg, I'm sure he will advise you as to how to use it with percentages etc.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (18/11/21)

Fredman said:


> HI all. I want to make some marula liquid, but not sure which make is the best. Been a few years since I ate a marula to...been out of the Motherland for 20 yrs.
> Which make should I go for to get a true representation of the marula?
> Also what percentage plz.
> Thanks.
> Freddie.



I've been playing with INW Marula for a while until Covid messed my taste buds.

The problem with it is, it tastes like a slightly underripe marula fruit and not Amarula cream like most people expects. If I can loosely describe it, it's a citrusy peach-like flavour, if that makes sence. 

I tried to make a tobacco mix with it similar to Georgia Cardinal. It was promising, but it needs a bit of steeping to smooth out the citrusy bite. 

So far it worked in mixes at 1,5% INW Marula and 0,5% FA Apricot just to round out the flavour. 2-3% will be fine for a single mix.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Fredman (18/11/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Clyrolinx does an Amarula flavour.
> If you email the owner, Greg, I'm sure he will advise you as to how to use it with percentages etc.


Thanks. I only do tobacco I extract myself. I want to use the marula concentrate as part of a tobacco mix. 
The link is for amarula. I'm actually interested in plain marula

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (18/11/21)

Fredman said:


> Thanks. I only do tobacco I extract myself. I want to use the marula concentrate as part of a tobacco mix.
> The link is for amarula. I'm actually interested in plain marula



This is what I came up with if you want an idea of what I was doing. It's still a work in progress.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Fredman (18/11/21)

Adephi said:


> I've been playing with INW Marula for a while until Covid messed my taste buds.
> 
> The problem with it is, it tastes like a slightly underripe marula fruit and not Amarula cream like most people expects. If I can loosely describe it, it's a citrusy peach-like flavour, if that makes sence.
> 
> ...


Damn the covid bug 
Thanks heaps Bud

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Fredman (18/11/21)

Adephi said:


> This is what I came up with if you want an idea of what I was doing. It's still a work in progress.
> 
> View attachment 244180


Ah I gave up on sinthetic tobacco my friend. Must've tried more than a hundred pre made and concentrates. Some were decent, but none stuck with me. 
All that works for me is the NET ones I make myself. I buy my pouch and soak it in ethanol/pg and make an extraction from that....heaven

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Fredman (18/11/21)

Adephi said:


> The problem with it is, it tastes like a slightly underripe marula fruit and not Amarula cream like most people expects. If I can loosely describe it, it's a citrusy peach-like flavour, if that makes sence.


Yeah...sounds to me INW Marula don't exactly taste the same as the real thing. Is that fair of me to assume that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (18/11/21)

Fredman said:


> Yeah...sounds to me INW Marula don't exactly taste the same as the real thing. Is that fair of me to assume that?



Not exactly the same. It does need some tinkering with. But it works well to add accents to mixes.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------

